# Which Type of Leash to Use



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, I have a number of leashes and each has a specific use. I have a 30 foot soft lead for when I am working in the front yard and want to let Pico have as much of the yard as possible without enough to get near the street.

I have a fancy, dress-up leash that matches his fancy harness for special occasions.

I have a short, regular leash I keep in the car "just in case".

I have a retractable that I use for shopping and for walking. When I need to keep him near, I can lock it short and when I can let him roam a bit I can let it out. The "jerk" is minor and it really doesn't impact his little body.

Like everything else with these babies, you need a full wardrobe of leashes, it seems.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I also have a retractable leash and I use that when I take them for walks.
I don't jerk on them much unless they are start chasing a dog or something. or if they don't listen when I say stop or stay. I'm trying to train them so when they get to the curb they stop and wait untill I said go. 

I think with the harnes is okay if you have to jerk softly. 

Usually if you are paying attention to what they are doing you can pretty much use verbal commands instead of pulling on them.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I just use a standard leash for Casper. I have found that it works great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

I use the retractable leash for Lacey. She walks 3 miles everynight in the park and she knows that on certain parts of the trail I can let her run and play by letting the leash all the way out. On other parts of the trail she is close to me. I have had no problems with jerking since I use the step in harness, no pulling or jerking on the neck. In the yard I have a 15 foot light chain for her. She loves to chase anything that the wind picks up so I find that this works best for her.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i use a leather 6 foot leash for all three. its way better than nylon. and if toby doesnt like to walk on your driveway...try putting little jerky treats on the ground and make a trail. he might like that. or maybe a dog is marking on your driveway and toby is getting scared. i know that the girls are totally scared to walk by sewers....but i guess its ok because it sorta freaks me out too. lol. i've seen IT too many times i guess.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im glad i could help.







it used to happen to us. when gruffi was a baby, he was scared for a while in our front yard cuz dogs were peeing in our bushes. so my mom watered it down a lot. it took us a while to get him to go potty there.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We use a harness and a retractable lease.


----------

